# über tcp/ip auf mysql zugreifen

## Treborius

hallo, ich habe auf meinem router eine mysql datenbank,

welche einfach nur ein paar daten von verschiedenen modulen

loggt

es gibt dafür ein php-modul, welches diese daten über ein web-interface

grafisch aus//aufwertet

ich möchte auf der kiste aber eigentlich kein php haben, und schon garnicht

möchte ich diese daten öffentlich ins web speisen

deshalb dachte ich mir , ich löse das so :

1. ich baue mir auf meinem desktop-computer apache + php + auswertungsmodul

2. ich konfiguriere auf dem router mysql für remote zugriff

3. schalte in der firewall den mysql-port nur für zugriffe von 192.168.0.0/28 frei (internes subnetz)

4. schaue mir die stats auf dem desktop an

ist das möglich, und auch sicher?

hat jemand vielleicht sogar eine anleitung dafür?

ich möchte halt auf meinen router (firewall) nicht noch php laufen haben,

und auch keine weiteren löcher in die firewall hauen

danke für tips

Treb

----------

## firefly

Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, die mysql instanz auf einen anderen rechner laufen zu lassen, falls du einen anderen Rechner hast der auch 24/7 läuft.

wegen mysql und externer zugriff:

http://www.huschi.net/12_123_de-mysql-fuer-externen-zugriff-konfigurieren.html

----------

## Treborius

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.huschi.net/12_123_de-mysql-fuer-externen-zugriff-konfigurieren.html
> 
> 

 

das hilft mir schonmal weiter,

hab ich am wochenende was zum basteln   :Very Happy: 

danke

leider ist nur der router 24/7 an, die anderen sind immer mal sporalisch online,

ums gleich absolut richtig zu machen, werd ich auch mal versuchen die

verbindung durch ssh zu tunnel, 

mal sehen, ich melde mich mit problemen, oder (hoffentlich) mit erfolgsmeldungen

treb

----------

## slick

Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang noch das mysql nur an einer IP lauschen kann. D.h. möchte man aus mehreren Netze über tcp auf die DB zugeifen, muss man das z.B. per iptables machen und intern die Adresse umbiegen. 

Das kannst du dir ggf. zu Nutze machen, d.h. du läßt deine mysql nur auf localhost bzw. im internen Netz lauschen und sorgst per iptables für den Zugriff von außen. Hat den minimalen Vorteil, falls deine Firewallregeln aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal versagen, kommt keiner drauf.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *slick wrote:*   

> Interessant ist in dem Zusammenhang noch das mysql nur an einer IP lauschen kann. D.h. möchte man aus mehreren Netze über tcp auf die DB zugeifen, muss man das z.B. per iptables machen und intern die Adresse umbiegen. 
> 
> Das kannst du dir ggf. zu Nutze machen, d.h. du läßt deine mysql nur auf localhost bzw. im internen Netz lauschen und sorgst per iptables für den Zugriff von außen. Hat den minimalen Vorteil, falls deine Firewallregeln aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal versagen, kommt keiner drauf. 

 

Der hinweis ist nicht schlecht nur er hat im ersten post schon gesagt, dass kein zugriff auf die mysql instanz von ausen (vom web aus) möglich sein soll.

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> ich möchte auf der kiste aber eigentlich kein php haben, und schon garnicht
> 
> möchte ich diese daten öffentlich ins web speisen

 

----------

